# 3000W HPS 10x5 Tent - GrapeApe, HinduSkunk, SnowCap, SSHaze, MasterBubbaKush



## funkdocKT (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright, its been a few years since ive been on here. Last time you saw me, i was running a 600W HPS 5x5 Sour Diesel & Snow Cap grow. Since then ive made some upgrades with the help of my room mate (RIU name: watuptho), who's already started a journal. This will basically be a consolidated picture heavy version of that journal.

heeeeeeere weeeee gooooo *(c) Slick Rick* 

*The Set Up*
*Basics*
1x - 10'x5' HomeBox Grow Tent
2x - 4'x4' Flood Tray
1x - 6"x32" 8" Carbon Filter
1x - HydroFarm 8" Inline Fan (w/ HydroFarm Mechanical Timer)
1x - Fridgidaire AC Window Unit
1x - HydroFarm Thermometer/Hygrometer
1x - Hanna PPM/PH Pen
2x - HydroFarm 25ft 8" Ducting
1x - 25 Gallon Rez
1x - AquaFarm 40 Gallon/hour Pump
4x - 6 Spout Watering "Octopusses"

*Vegging Specs*
1x - T5 6 Bulb High Output Flourescent Grow Light
1x - T5 8 Bulb High Output Flourescent Grow Light
1x - Air King Clip Fan

*Vegging Nutes*
Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow A
Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow B
Advanced Nutrients Voodoo Juice
Advanced Nutrients B-52

*Flowering Specs*
3x - Xtrasun 1000W Switchable Metal Ballast (w/ HydroFarm Mechanical Timer)
3x - Sun Systems Yeild Master II 8" Reflector
3x - Hortilux 1000W HPS Bulb
1x - 25 Gallon CO2 Tank
1x - HydroFarm CO2 System (w/ HydroFarm Mechanical Timer)
1x - Air King Oscillating Fan

*Flowering Nutes*
Advanced Nutrients Sensi Bloom A
Advanced Nutrients Sensi Bloom B
Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy
Advanced Nutrients Tarantula Powder
Advanced Nutrients Piranha Powder
Advanced Nutrients SensiZym
Advanced Nutrients Rhino Skin
Advanced Nutrients Bud Ignitor
Advanced Nutrients Nirvana
Advanced Nutrients Overdrive
Advanced Nutrients Big Bud
Advanced Nutrients Final Phase






Some of the supplies.






Tent framework finished.






Tent cover on.






1000W HPS lights hung.






6 head water systems installed.






Lines attatched to 6 heads.






Standing temp & humidity with lights off.






Completed Tent w/ CO2, carbon filter & inline fan attatched.

So thats the basics of our set up...in a few minutes i'll post again with pics of the first batch of Master Kush x OG Kush we ran that we eventually dumped and replaced. Once again, welcome to our grow, any advice, questions, or comments are appreciated.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 14, 2010)

we topped the gals today...pics and back story coming later


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 15, 2010)

*The First Batch*

ok, so after setting up our tent, the only thing left to do was fill it with some ladies. We were given 20 OGxMaster Kush clones that we were planning on doing the first run with, unfortunately a nosy neighbor and a little self-induced paranoia had other plans. After about a week and a half of wind burn (do to intake ducting falling and pushing air directly onto the top of 1/4 of the plants) and underwatering, we decided to scrap this batch and introduce them to the trash. Here's some pics from that first batch...R.I.P. - may their little souls life the angels even higher.

For this first batch we didnt have our T5s yet so we were vegging with 2000W HPS. We were pretty dialed in as far as controlling our temps and humidity so i dont see it being a problem with the batch we have in now when we switch them over to flower.






20 fresh clones neem'd and potted using 3 gallon Smart Bags & 100% Coco medium.






Freshly potted ladies sitting in the tent.






The other ladies in their spaces and strapped to the watering lines.






Close up of one of the lovely ladies.






Wind burn due to the fallen intake ducting.






Some good growth from the first week or so.

Pics of the current batch and back story is coming next...hope youre enjoying...hope you stay tuned.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Grape Ape*

So, after discarding our OGxMaster daughters in the trash, much like a lot of you do at your local abortion clinic, we had to restock the tent. We decided to go with a heavier producing, stronger, more resilient plant and grabbed 11 Grape Ape clones & 1 Super Silver Haze clone. At this time we also purchased our 6 bulb T5 High Output Flourescent fixture to use during veg to cut down on electricity while also getting the ladies a good amount of light. 

We were still feeling out our tent and also our water & feeding schedule, so the Grape Ape ladies went through a rough first couple weeks, but most have recovered beautifully and look to produce some nice buds in the next couple months. Underwatering and Watuptho's heavy hand on trimming caused some ladies to meet their early demise, but they have since been replaced with some lovely Snow Cap clones (pictures coming in next post) from an original Mendo Co. mother, some dispensary bought Hindu Skunk & Master Kush x Bubba Kush cross (pictures coming in next post) and are all looking beautiful.






The newly acquired Grape Ape ladies under the new 6 bulb T5.






Close up shot of one of the new ladies.






One of the Grape Ape girls that didnt take too well to her new home.






Another dying baby girl.






Worst of the worst.

So with a lot of the fan leaves dying, we decided to trim off the dead weight that was just wasting the plants energy. It resulted in some plants recovering great (pics coming in next post) and 4 ladies meeting the same fate as the OGxMaster before them.






Grape Ape after trimming off the dead fan leaves.






The result of Watuptho's heavy hand.






Overview of all the girls after the trimming.






One of the girls on her way to a speedy recovery.






On her way as well.

Which brings us to present day...

We currently have:

7 Grape Ape
1 Super Silver Haze
1 Master Kush x Bubba Kush
3 Snow Cap
5 Hindu Skunk

As mentioned earlier, we also added an 8 bulb T5 to our 6 bulb T5 arsenal. Hope you all are enjoying so far (even if you are a quiet bunch). My next post and pictures (and possibly video) will bring us to current day.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Vegging*

Alright, so these shots are from the last week or so. As i said in the last post, we added 5 Hindu Skunks, 1 Master Bubba Kush, and 3 Snow Caps. The Grape Ape's from the last post are now fully recovered and doing great and youll be able to see that in these pictures. The Snow Caps will be the stars of this show and should be our heaviest producers. We plan to keep one as a mother and will run all Snow Cap our next run to really gauge what we can pump out of this tent on a consistent basis.

We also either topped or FIM'd every plant, with the exception of the Master Bubba Kush which were still waiting for to catch up to her sisters, yesterday and theyre already reacting great (pics next post). We are now vegging under a 6 bulb T5 and an 8 bulb T5 meaning we can get the lights pretty close to the plants and still cover them all.






An overview of all the ladies in their new homes and the Grape Apes around the edges recovering.






Close up shot of one of the Grape Apes, now doing amazing.






Close up shot of the Super Silver Haze, also doing great now.






Here's a shot of one of the Hindu Skunk babies, which have taken very well to their new home.






One of our awesome Mendicino County Snow Cap babies.






Another gorgeous Snow Cap.






Close up of the first Snow Cap.






Were starting to get some roots growing through the Smart Bags.






Over view of the girls with sticky gnat traps up.

Soooo, that officially brings us to today. From now on, all pictures will be in larger scale and taken 5 minutes before posting them here. Currently, Watuptho is researching silencers for our inline exhaust fan and eventhough i dont really think its needed, you can never be too safe. As always, thanks for taking the time to check out the journal, any questions, critique, suggestions and rep is always appreciated.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Vegging 8/15*

Alriiiight, so here's some pics from about 5 minutes ago. Gals are doing fine. I took a close up shot of every strain of plant and will take pictures of those same plants everytime so you guys can see the day to day progress for yourselves.






This is an overview shot of all the plants from the front of the tent. Snow Caps, Super Silver Haze, and Grape Apes are on the right under the 8 bulb T5 and the Hindu Skunks and Master Bubba Kush is on the left under the 6 bulb T5.






Another overview shot from the front. You can see the two T5s in this shot.






Shot from the right side. Nice close up of Snow Cap and Grape Ape.






From the right side. Good shot of the canopy and T5s.






Close up shot of the Grape Ape that watuptho FIM'd a couple days ago. Starting to split up now and should have 4 soild heavy heads when all is said and done.






This is a close up of one of the Snow Caps. I will use this one in every post from here on out to show you its progress.






Close up of the Master Bubba Kush i'll be showing you daily. Definitely the smallest plant, but is recovering well and starting to get some nice growth.






Here's our lovely Super Silver Haze. She's starting to get her lean on so we'll be propping her up sometime this week with bamboo stakes.






Here's our Hindu Skunk example.






And finally, our Grape Ape example, looking a lot different from when from when she first got in the tent and was underwatered and trimmed like crazy.


That just about does it for this installment of _Growing with Funkdoc & Watuptho_. As always, thanks for stopping by. Any questions, critique, suggestions & rep are always appreciated. Until next time party people...


----------



## watuptho (Aug 15, 2010)

the end of week three is coming this thursday. Can't wait to see how the girls adjust to the topping and fimming.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 16, 2010)

*Silence Is Golden*

Ok, so as i said yesterday, Watuptho was building a DIY Inline Fan Silencer. Thing came out pretty tits and works pretty damn well. All the parts were from Lowe's and took about 15-20 minutes to hammer out. Here's some pics from the build and i'll post some more pics later after we reformat our grow room and get this bad boy up and running.






Insulation and chicken wire in the tube.






Pushing the insulation down to get the reducers on.






Reducers put on both sides.






Shurtape is used to seal all connecting points.






Close up of the finished silencer.

When built, we were told it works best on the intake side of your fan either directly connected or with about 1-2 feet of ducting in between the fan and silencer. Next post in a couple minutes will take you thru me and Watuptho's _Battle Of The Buds_ we started last night.

As always, thanks for stopping by. All comments, questions, critique, and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 16, 2010)

What happens when two competitive stoners with too much time on their hands and a room full of growing bud plants gets bored?

*Battle Of The Buds*

...is what happens.

While watching the hillarity that was the Roast Of David Hassellhoff, Watuptho and myself began discussing the differences in topping, FIMing, Super Cropping, and LSTing. Im a strong believer that LSTing is the best way natural way to increase yields and Watuptho has been researching Super Cropping for the last couple days so we decided to put the two methods to the test and have a duel. We decided that we would both pick a Snow Cap and he would Super Crop his by pinching and applying pressure to the branches til they bend over and i would LST (Low Stress Training) mine by tying down the main stalk and tie down the big shoots as well.

*Snow Cap Duel*






Watuptho makes his Snow Cap selection for his Super Cropping.






Watuptho's Snow Cap with its left main stem (plants already been topped awhile ago) pinched and bent over.






Watuptho pinching and getting ready to bend the right main stem.






Watuptho's Snow Cap crying from the abuse it was just put through...hahhaha






Watuptho's finished product. By theory, the bend stems should righten them self back up within the next couple days making the stem stronger and stronger every time and promoting more bud growth as well.






Here's my Snow Cap canidate which i will be LSTing.






Main stalk tied down, in theory, giving the lower bud sites more light exposure.






Close up of the tie. 






After tying down the main stalk, i tied down the lower branches as well, giving the plant a lower profile.






A close up of a lower branch tied down.






My finished product. A lower profile plant with better exposure to light.


*Hindu Skunk LST*

Being the stout believer that "One good turn deserves another" that i am, i couldnt just stop at one plant. I decided i would do a legit LST as well in which i will only tie down the main stalk every few days after it begins to rise. This will make the plant grow horizontally instead of vertically and in turn make all lower weaker branches that would make for airy popcorn bud sites turn into top colas.






My Hindu Skunk canidate for LST.






Ms. Hindu getting her lean on.






The finished product. In a day or so, i should see the top of the plant lift and start growing toward the light again. When it does, she'll be tied back down and her side branches will grow up toward the light instead of out like normal.


So, as you can tell, things are starting to get fun around here. Got some healthy plants, some good friendly competition and some good vibes (which are always important for growing healthy, happy plants). Temp has been staying right around 76-80 and the humidity hovers right around 63-65%. Next update will have updates on all our examples from every strain as well as updates on the Super Cropped and LST'd plants i showed here. Other than that, thanks for checking us out. As always, all questions, comments, suggestions, critique & rep is appreciated. Im pretty convinced this is the best journal on here so hopefully you guys start checking it out and commenting soon...starting to get lonely in here.


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 17, 2010)

this op looks great.. ive used the lst and it works great


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice setup can't wait until I have this much space haha some very sad clones u had there, I'm almost amazed they pulled through for ya. When's flower planned 4? Keep em green!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys...were gonna switch them over to flower on September 2nd, and around that time we'll also be adding a 4x4 tent to the arsenal to keep mothers and veg so we crop out every 1 to 2 months.

Picture update coming later today.


----------



## BayGuerilla (Aug 17, 2010)

Im sub'd. Everythings looking great.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 17, 2010)

Il swap ya for my tiny 1m/1m/2m tent lol 

very nice setup


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks guys, things are gonna get fun in here soon.



new guy25 said:


> Il swap ya for my tiny 1m/1m/2m tent lol
> 
> very nice setup


hahaha, we found a 5'x5' (Secret Jardin DR150) for $200 online...thats a steal.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice set up man, I'm subbing for sure. I'm running a DR120W right now and planning a 4x8 for my next try but if I can fit a 5x10 in my future work space that'd be even better.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 17, 2010)

this is really cool. im psyched to see how the grape ape turns out. subscribed


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you think u guys could tell me the best light 2 use and how many plants could i put under each wattage light.. Like 1000w = ??? how many plants.. Also what would my yeild be per each plant?? Im growing in soil and using mainly big bud xxl feminized.. Please help me figure this part out. And could some1 tell me what would be the best bulb 2 use.


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 17, 2010)

And keep me updated with ur grow.. U cant leave us sitn here waitn like unfed dogs


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Nice setup.
Local dispensary gave me a Hindu Skunk clones and others.I did a search for this Strain since I post my journal in RIU and found you,looks good bro
Sub'd to see how you do,Is this your first coco grow?


----------



## watuptho (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Hey Nice setup.
> Local dispensary gave me a Hindu Skunk clones and others.I did a search for this Strain since I post my journal in RIU and found you,looks good bro
> Sub'd to see how you do,Is this your first coco grow?


it's my first time and it's funkdocKT's second op with coco grow


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 18, 2010)

jm9689 said:


> Do you think u guys could tell me the best light 2 use and how many plants could i put under each wattage light.. Like 1000w = ??? how many plants..


Ive always used HPS lighting. As far as plant numbers per light, it all kinda depends on space moreso than light. Ive grown 20 small plants under a 600W HPS (vegging for 2 weeks) and this grow will be be 17 plants under 3000W HPS (vegging for 5 weeks) using twice the space i used to grow under the 600W. The basic school of thought ive gone with (and its kinda common sense) is the more plants under a light, the smaller the plants have to be to accomodate the space available.



jm9689 said:


> Also what would my yeild be per each plant?? Im growing in soil and using mainly big bud xxl feminized.. Please help me figure this part out. And could some1 tell me what would be the best bulb 2 use.


When it comes to yield, were less concerned with grams/plant as we are with grams/1000W. Our goal for this grow (first run with this set up, first time using coco, first time using the complete advanced nutrients line) is at least 448g/1000W (a very doable goal). It would break down to:

448g x 3 (3x 1000W) = 1344g
1344g/17 (17 plants) = 79.05g/plant

pictures and update in an hour or so.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 18, 2010)

*Vegging 8/18*

Alright, got a nice little crowd building up in here so updates and pictures will be even more frequent now...here's some shots from about 5 minutes ago

We decided to spread the plants out a little so we have the 8 bulb T5 over the Grape Apes, SS Haze & Snow Caps in one tray and the Hindu Skunks and Master Bubba Kush in the other under the 6 bulb T5.

Were about 2 weeks out from switching them over to flower, so it should get pretty crazy in here pretty soon.






Nice little shot from the left. You can see both trays with plants in em.






Here we have our Apes, Snow Caps, and SS Haze under our 8 bulb T5.






Here's our shortys. Hindu Skunk and Master Bubba Kush.






Another shot of the Apes, Haze & Snow Caps from the right side. The plant on the far left is our Super Silver Haze example and the plant on the far right is the Snow Cap example that we'll be mothering.






Another shot of the Hindus and Master Bubba.






Canopy of the Grape Ape, Snow Cap & SS Haze.






Canopy of the shortys.






Here's our Super Silver Haze example. Gnats were causing her to get her lean on so weve been hitting her with a steady dose of Go-Gnats every few feedings and staked her up straight today.






Here's our LST'd Snow Cap from _The Battle Of Buds_. She's starting to rise but still keeping an awesome low profile.






Here's the Master Bubba Kush. I clipped off her lower dead fan leaves and she's started really pumping now.






Here we have our Snow Cap example that will becoming our mother. She's super bushy now, gonna be a great mother.






Hindu Skunk example looking as beautiful as ever.






Our Grape Ape example looking ever so bushy and lovely.

Everythings going great. Starting to inch toward flowering which is when the real magic will happen. All the plants are looking super healthy now, we got our routine down and i see smooth sailing from here on out. Only thing we have to finish taking care of is the gnat problem and that should be a simple solution and fix.

Tonight i'll be hanging our DIY silencer, Air King oscillating fan, and ducting. More pics of the set up will be up later.


----------



## watuptho (Aug 18, 2010)

So upon doing some laundry earlier I found a gnat in my laundry basket. I'm sick of these tricks roaming my tent like they own the place. They're all getting iced this week. And not in that unsuspecting "iced" where your buddy sneakely hands you a smirnoff ice


----------



## MonkeyFonics (Aug 18, 2010)

Plants look amazing. Sub'd.
Curious to see the weight pulled from a system of this size. 
What are your expectations come first harvest?


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 19, 2010)

MonkeyFonics said:


> Plants look amazing. Sub'd.
> Curious to see the weight pulled from a system of this size.
> What are your expectations come first harvest?


Thank you. Were hoping for 448g/1000W. Might be a little hard to come by in the pots were growing in, but were just gonna go with it and see what comes back.

Reformatted the grow room yesterday with our new inline fan silencer. pics and update coming in a few hours.


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 19, 2010)

Me and my freinds were going 2 do a huge grow op.. but weve decided 2 go with some autoflower strains.. done in 2 1/2 months and there small.. and after the first month of grow were gonna grab clones so we can harvest every month.. What do you think??


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 19, 2010)

jm9689 said:


> Me and my freinds were going 2 do a huge grow op.. but weve decided 2 go with some autoflower strains.. done in 2 1/2 months and there small.. and after the first month of grow were gonna grab clones so we can harvest every month.. What do you think??


you can't clone an autoflower


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 19, 2010)

depends on what your goals are and what you consider a "huge grow op".

A _huge grow op_ for you could be a 10'x10' 6000W set up, a _huge grow op_ for me would be a 40'x40' 20,000-30,000W set up.

Obviously with grow ops this size your ultimate goal is the bottom line, and thats return on investment.

Lets consider your huge op to be 10'x10' with 6000W HPS. Your set up and nutes alone for an op that large is gonna cost around $10,000 (not counting electricity costs). At the most youre gonna be running 80 small autoflowering plants (4 4'x4' trays in a 10'x10' and the trays hold 20 each max), which at the current cost of feminized seeds would run you $75 for 5 making 80 run another $1200. Another thing to consider is space, it takes a pretty particular situation to be able to fit a 10'x10' indoor grow area at your home and still have your home livable. If you have to rent office space or small warehouse that could run you another $1000/month for a total of $3000/grow in overhead for rent. At the most youre gonna yield 0.5oz (14g) per plant with your growing experience giving you 40oz or 2.5lbs. Depending on where youre located, you can probably get rid of it for $2800-3500 (considering the lowryder's potency isnt anything special). Which brings us here:


$10,000 - Set Up Cost
$1,500 - Electricity Cost
$1,200 - Seed Cost
+ $3,000 - Rent
------------------------------
*$15,700 Total Cost For First 6000W HPS 10'x10' Grow*

Now lets take the best case scenario for your strain and give you 2.5lbs and getting rid of them at top dollar $3,500 wholesale.

$3,500 x 2.5 = *$8,750 Income From First Harvest*

Subtracting that from total cost:

$15,000 - $8,750 = *$6,250 Still In The Hole*

After your first run you would still be in debt around $6,250 between you, meaning that your first grow didnt cover cost of set up (which is *ALWAYS* the goal of the first grow). Instead you could have ran normal plants, vegging for 4 weeks first (which would only add an extra month to your grow time from the autoflowering lowryders at the most), that would have yielded you 6+ pounds total which would not only cover your costs to get going but also already put you in the green some and give you the experience of running your set up with a real plant.

So, long story short, i think it would be a huge waste of time to invest any decent sum of money in a set up and running autoflowering plants.


Update coming soon.


----------



## decrimCA (Aug 19, 2010)

Just enjoying the view....


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 19, 2010)

we were gonna do 100 of them with these flouresent lights for veg but then i found out they grow 20/4 so we would only need flowering lights.. each 4 foot by two bulbs could grow around 12 plants each so that would only be 9 maybe 10 small lights total.. seeds would be 475 total rent would b 1100 to 1700 for 2months not includn electric soo we would get 100 oz off the plants i was looking at there 28-40 grams per each plant.. and total time from seed to harvest would b 2 1/2 months... and You can clone them they will b taller but if u keep taking clones they will only b as tall as the first clone we took..


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 19, 2010)

jm9689 said:


> we were gonna do 100 of them with these flouresent lights for veg but then i found out they grow 20/4 so we would only need flowering lights.. each 4 foot by two bulbs could grow around 12 plants each so that would only be 9 maybe 10 small lights total.. seeds would be 475 total rent would b 1100 to 1700 for 2months not includn electric soo we would get 100 oz off the plants i was looking at there 28-40 grams per each plant.. and total time from seed to harvest would b 2 1/2 months... and You can clone them they will b taller but if u keep taking clones they will only b as tall as the first clone we took..


No, you wouldnt get anywhere near that yield with using flourescents. EVER. 

No, You would not be able to fit 12 plants under two flourescent bulbs and expect 28g/plant. EVER.

Seeds would probably be around $475 for regular seeds, meaning they wont be feminized, meaning youll end up pulling out half your plants cause theyre males.

And you cant really take quality clones from autoflowering strains...not worth it.

Look man, you asked a question because obviously i know a little more than you. I gave you an answer based on my experience over the last 3 years, but if the answer isnt good enough or what you expected than thats cool, but dont retort and argue with me in my own journal. Take that to the beginners thread. Please keep all questions relevant to this grow from now on, to avoid this. Thank you.

Taking pictures now, update soon.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 19, 2010)

*Vegging 8/19*

Alright, so it kind of feels like times standing still as we inch closer to 9/2 and we switch these gals over to flower, but in the meantime we continue to keep ourselves busy by changing the grow room and further bettering our design.

Yesterday we really put some of the finishing touches on this bad boy by rehanging the HPS lights in a way that makes them a lot easier to raise and lower. We installed our inline fan silencer and rerouted our exhaust air path. Some will argue that the kinks in the ducting are taking away from the power of the fan but thats always why i suggest buying a fan thats too big for your set up and running it on a Speedster Fan Control. Besides that, everythings going grea. Watuptho fed the girls today and theyre looking awesome. Anyways, heres the reason you all come:






Here's our HPS lights hanging. The exhaust path begins at the carbon filter, heads thru the lights, our of the tent, thru the fan, thru the silencer and to the ground. The ducting above the ducting connected to the filter is attatched to our AC window unit which keeps the tent at a nice 72-75C.






Here's our fan and silencer, the last destination on Exhaust Blvd.






Here's the completed tent in all her glory...and yes, that window unit on the far right of the tent is ducted to go directly into the tent. Only the freshest air for our babies.






Watuptho's Super Cropped Snow Cap is starting to thicken up nicely. This nuckle is where he bent it during _Battle Of The Buds_






Our FIM'd Super Silver Haze.






Our late LST'd Snow Cap.






The Grape Apes, SS Haze & Snow Caps.






The Hindus and Master Bubba Kush.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 19, 2010)

such a clean setup! +rep


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 19, 2010)

subed everything looking great


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great!

Sub'd also

Low


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 19, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas. Should good be some good things to come in the near future. Glad to have you folks along for the ride.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

very nice n clean set man..+rep


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 19, 2010)

I cant wait 2 c how the lst snow cap comes out looks yummy.. were did u guys get ur tent??


----------



## green.budz (Aug 20, 2010)

very nice setup allthough id strap a hepa filter onto that a/c


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 20, 2010)

green.budz said:


> very nice setup allthough id strap a hepa filter onto that a/c


thanks man, will definitely do some research and look into that.



jm9689 said:


> I cant wait 2 c how the lst snow cap comes out looks yummy.. were did u guys get ur tent??


we got it from our local hydroponics store.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

That looks fucking awesome man, it's very similar to the setup I sketched up for my future grow. Keep it up   You actually saved me a few hundred dollars, I thought I needed at least 2 inline fans and 3 to be sure. I can't wait till you fire up those HPS lights


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That looks fucking awesome man, it's very similar to the setup I sketched up for my future grow. Keep it up   You actually saved me a few hundred dollars, I thought I needed at least 2 inline fans and 3 to be sure. I can't wait till you fire up those HPS lights


thanks man. yeah, you should be cool with just one 8" fan. if we could do it again, we mightve gotten a 10" fan instead to really move some air around. We have to keep the AC on in order to regulate temps when the lights are on, a 10" fan might move so much air that that might not be needed.

Update and pictures coming later.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 20, 2010)

so gorgeous!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 20, 2010)

cavalettas said:


> so gorgeous!


you or the set up? hahaha

checked out your grow, i'd suggest ditching the LEDs and just going with Flourescents. The technology really isnt there yet with LEDs and you get stretchy non-leafy plants. Flourescents are probably cheaper that the LED you have and will work so much better to promote plant growth. Either way, good luck and happy growing.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 20, 2010)

the set up, silly HAHA. the leds cost too much to ditch and the fourescents are too bright to run cheaply, regardless of how manly blankets we tack up to the doorway of the grow room light still pours out into my bedroom when i need to sleep. i'll have to post photos of the plant now, its really starting to bush out.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 20, 2010)

also thank you haha and all your other grows look beautiful as well


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 20, 2010)

cavalettas said:


> the set up, silly HAHA. the leds cost too much to ditch and the fourescents are too bright to run cheaply, regardless of how manly blankets we tack up to the doorway of the grow room light still pours out into my bedroom when i need to sleep. i'll have to post photos of the plant now, its really starting to bush out.


ahhh, gotcha. well, kudos for making your situation work. continue to update that thing, i wanna see those girls when theyre done.

Update coming soon


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you! i look forward to seeing your buds as well


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 20, 2010)

You should go get some of the carbonated flavord water and open them and stick them near ur plants so they get carbon... sorry this seems sloppy but im baked rite now just got the idea.. ive heard of it on another post


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

jm9689 said:


> You should go get some of the carbonated flavord water and open them and stick them near ur plants so they get carbon... sorry this seems sloppy but im baked rite now just got the idea.. ive heard of it on another post


yeah, please refrain from any future suggestions. 

A) thats the most ghetto way ive ever heard of trying (and failing) to get plants CO2.

B) extra CO2 during veg really doesnt make a difference whatsoever.

C) if you read the first post where i list our equipment, we have a CO2 tank, regulator, and analog timer to use during flowering.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice looking setup brotha
I'm subbed!!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks man.

update coming in a few hours.


----------



## farmboss (Aug 21, 2010)

i am so sorry these rejects keep posting near retarded comments.

Very Clean Setup. Meticulous, would be an understatement. I can only imagine the yields will be immense, and that filter/silencer setup will definitely be a must for odor control.

your comments on the "investment vs. yield" a few pages back was VERY *enlightening. *Not many people understand, that getting TRUE figures, as you obviously are capable of estimating, isn't just some "8ball magic"

there definitely is a method, and you've got it down. A++ sir!!! (also, love the variety. nice to see something other than "i cloned 50,000 of the same strain!!!" threads)


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 21, 2010)

you know what else releases co2? YOU DO. when you breathe. you can just breathe on a plant. i'm sure it offers no help whatsoever. just saying. breathing also creates co2.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

farmboss said:


> i am so sorry these rejects keep posting near retarded comments.
> 
> Very Clean Setup. Meticulous, would be an understatement. I can only imagine the yields will be immense, and that filter/silencer setup will definitely be a must for odor control.
> 
> ...


thanks man, no worries, comes with the territory and to be honest i was _that guy_ 3 years ago on here. All about education.

Uploading pics now, update coming very soon.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

*Vegging 8/21*

Alright, good morning to all. The ladies are looking lovely this fine morning. Watuptho put some mean Super Cropping on the Super Silver Haze and one of the Grape Apes. They should be fattys in the next week. I tied down my LST Hindu Skunk again to get even better and equal light exposure to the whole plant. We decided to switch the plants over to flower next Thursday so thats when stuffs really gonna get fun around here. The inline fan silencer has been working great, definitely takes a few decibals away from noise pollution caused by the exhaust/fan. Anyways, here's the reason you guys pop in:






Little overview shot from the left side of the tent. As always, Grape Ape, SS Haze & Snow Caps on the left. Hindu Skunk, Master Bubba Kush & our LST'd Snow Cap on the right.






Front view of the plants in the left tray.






Left tray from the right.






Front view of the plants in the right tray.






Right tray from the left.






A very happy, bushy Grape Ape.






Master Bubba staying low but getting great growth.






Here's my low profile LST'd Snow Cap.






Here's our 3 Snow Cap Ladies. These all were cloned at the same time and were the same size when i LST'd one & Watuptho Super Cropped one. The one on the far left is my LST experiment. The middle is the untouched control example which will be kept in veg to become a mother for the next grow. The one on the far right is Watuptho's Super Crop experiment. Notice the far lower profile on the LST and the super thick branches on the Super Crop. Gonna be interesting to compare these two when all is said and done. I still think the equal light exposure to my LST'd colas will prove to be the better technique and supply more buds when we crop out. We shall soon see.






Watuptho going to work on the SS Haze.






More Super Cropping of the SS Haze.






And even more bending.






Super Silver Haze *before* the Super Cropping.






Super Silver Haze *after* the Super Cropping.

Thats about it for this edition of _Growing With Funk & Watuptho_. Hope you all are enjoying the incite, as well as the pictures. Like i said, things are gonna start heating up on Thursday so make sure to stay tuned. As always, all questions, suggestions (if you know what youre talking about), critique and rep appreciated.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

Keeping perfect temps and humidity today...niiiiice. This set up is getting really dialed in now and thats without an Air-4 environment control, just damn good design.

Kudos for me (a bit brash, but fuck it, me and Watuptho are handling business and im damn proud of it hahahaha)

9 weeks til payday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

Ladies lookin lovely, can i ask how u came about your strain choices?


----------



## motoracer110 (Aug 21, 2010)

very nice looking grow. ive been wanting to move away from hydroton as a grow medium so this grow in coco is all i needed to make the change. Scribed


----------



## watuptho (Aug 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ladies lookin lovely, can i ask how u came about your strain choices?


 I picked up grape apes and ssh from San Fernando valley an area known for producing quality in la. Hindu and master came from my boy in garden grove, an older chap who knows and loves his stuff. The snowcap is our most protected strongest batch picked them up from Santa Cruz area from my best friend, also it's straight from Mendo county which is said to have created this strain a "straight true northern Cali indo chronic" those girls took a 12 hour trip to get and you can see why they're worth it.


----------



## watuptho (Aug 21, 2010)

As far as battle of the buds! I would really like y'alls votes for who looks better and who will produce the most hardiest nugs. 
I think my supercrop will smash funks lst. But that's just like my opinion. 
PLEASE VOTE!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

hahaha, updating from the road dude? youre a beast.

hahhahhahahha "thats just like your opinion". Your Super Cropping definitely looks like the favorite right now for the _Battle of the Buds_, but were gonna see if the LSTs equal light exposure can catch up in the next 9 weeks.

(you better make it in time to see the original Mr. Cuff Your Chick aka Wiz Khalifa or im gonna be heated)


"_Yeeeaaahaaaaaahh W-E-E-D Radio_" *(c) DJ EZ-Dub*


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 21, 2010)

cavalettas said:


> you know what else releases co2? YOU DO. when you breathe. you can just breathe on a plant. i'm sure it offers no help whatsoever. just saying. breathing also creates co2.


a very good and overlooked point.

People have always said that playing music for your plants helps, but in my opinion thats just misguided information. That rumor started off as people saying that if you *SING* (and/or *TALK*) to your plants they will be healthier. In my opinion, thats just because when you are directly talking or singing to your plants, you are directly breathing extra CO2 onto the plants. Thru time, that has evolved into "playing music for your plants makes them healthy".

thats just my $0.02.

_*goes and sings some Lady Gaga to his plants*_


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 22, 2010)

The ladies are looking great this fine morning.

Temps sitting at 77.
Humiditys sitting at 64%.

BOOM.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Aug 22, 2010)

funkdocKT said:


> depends on what your goals are and what you consider a "huge grow op".
> 
> A _huge grow op_ for you could be a 10'x10' 6000W set up, a _huge grow op_ for me would be a 40'x40' 20,000-30,000W set up.
> 
> ...


Rent for 2.5 months = 4000$. Theft of electricity = 200$. 18ballast and bulbs off craigslist= 50x18=900$+ bulbs 200$ two 12inch inlines= around 400$ Used pots=40eachx450=180. Soilless mix for 450 plants = 14 bales=400$. 450 plants= 5each x450=2250. a pump and wand and some fans = 400$. A three part 6 gallon buckets= 100 eachx three = three hundred. Now thats the ghetto way. Add an extra 2000 for an Ac and an extra 1000 for the co2 setup. not to mention thermostats,poly, additives and knowlage. lets say with the ac co2 and the rest mention its gonna cost you about 12 grand. Now if you get a pound a light(rooks) thats 18 x 2200(B.C pk) 40000$ -12grand=28000$ now in the states you would make 18x4000?=72000-12=60000. With a setup that big you should be getting at least 1.5 a light without co2. 1.8 with.so 18x1.5=27x4000?= about 100,000 profit. or 6 months in BC jails or 5-10years in the states jails lol.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 22, 2010)

Lets keep the question answering in your own thread...thank you.

(and the #1 reason growers get popped...STEALING ELECTRICITY...never worth it)


Just fed and Go-Gnat'd the girls...pics coming later today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

gotta gnat prob?


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 22, 2010)

more of a preventative measure...been seeing a few pop up here and there, decided to take em all out before they really start showing up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

funkdocKT said:


> more or a preventative measure...been seeing a few pop up here and there, decided to take em all out before they really start showing up.


coulda never had a better idea.. gnats suck


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice looking set up guys, professional as hell.

The girls look good too. Question for you though, do you adjust the ph of your soup when you feed? I ask as I've got a few big girls in veg right now and I have some of the same leaf twist that I see in some of your pics, I have it worse though. Seems it's from me not adjusting my ph when mixing nutes. It's not the end of the world and I am compensating for it now in an effort to correct before I flower.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 23, 2010)

MoppinSauce said:


> Nice looking set up guys, professional as hell.
> 
> The girls look good too. Question for you though, do you adjust the ph of your soup when you feed? I ask as I've got a few big girls in veg right now and I have some of the same leaf twist that I see in some of your pics, I have it worse though. Seems it's from me not adjusting my ph when mixing nutes. It's not the end of the world and I am compensating for it now in an effort to correct before I flower.


We dont adjust PH at all. The Advanced Nutrients line has what they call "ph-ppm perfect technology" which very well just could be a marketing scheme but its been working fine for us. We check it everytime after were done mixing and its always at 6.5 so theres never a need for PH down/up. We just mix and pour and the ladies love it. 

Update and pics coming later today.


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Just curious. Whatever you bros are doing seems to be working for you. Interesting, I didn't know that about AN. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 23, 2010)

*Vegging 8/23*

Alright, ladies are looking awesome today. Watuptho Super Cropped a few more of the Grape Apes a couple minutes ago and i further LST'd my Hindu Skunk. Thursday, these girls will be going into flower so were just finishing up the last touches. Like i said, they got fed and Go-Gnat'd yesterday and wednesday will get a little flush before the switch over. Watuptho is thinking about investing in an O3 filter to further kill any smell that may escape the tent during flowering. Anyone used one before?

Anyways...here's what you all show up for...






Here's a few of the Grape Apes before getting Watuptho's Super Crop treatment.






Top view of the Grape Apes about to get Super Cropped.






The right tray with our shortys looking damn good.






Here's a very happy, healthy Hindu Skunk.






Front view of the right tray.






Nice little view of everything from the front left corner of the tent.






The Super Cropped Super Silver Haze reacting very well to the treatment.






Our soon to be a mother Snow Cap looking bushy as all hell...cant wait to get a full tent of these girls going.






This was the Hindu Skunk ive been using as a sample. Watuptho gave her the Super Crop treatment last night and she's already reaching back up to the light.






Here's the Master Bubba Kush looking fine with her bad self.






My LST'd Snow Cap ready to switch into flower and prove herself.






A freshly Super Cropped Grape Ape courtesy of Watuptho.

That pretty much wraps this episode of _Growing With Funk & Watuptho_ make sure to tune in often this week as it should prove to be quite interesting. As always, any questions (about this grow), comments (about this grow), suggestions, critique and rep is very appreciated and will be answered in the timely manner in which we've displayed thus far. Hope you are enjoying the ride as much as us and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

haha, hell yea.. flower time.!!!!!!!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 23, 2010)

indeed indeed...gonna be the longest 8 weeks of my life


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

nah, it'll fly by man.. but i have a question. what kinda cam u use?


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 23, 2010)

We snap pics with Watuptho's Nikon D40...things a beast. Our other homie has a Nikon D500 that shoots video in 720p that i want to get ahold of so i can chop some videos up for you guys. Watuptho has an HD flipcam though, so the videos could be here sooner than that.


----------



## jm9689 (Aug 25, 2010)

Grows lookn great.. and im sorry if u guys think im retarded but i was really baked and wasnt thinking..SORRY.. and when i lst 2 mine i just tied a piece of string to the plant about 3/4 of the way up and tied the other end to a stick and bent my plant over a lil so the light could get 2 the bottom of the plants


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 27, 2010)

Uploading pics now...update coming in a few.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 27, 2010)

*Flower Day 1 & 2 - 8/26-8/27*

Alright, been a few days, just been getting everything dialed in as far as the HPS, temps, CO2, & Humidity. Everythings looking good so far. The girls will get their first feeding of flowering tomorrow, and the second feeding a few days after that will include some Bushmasters to help keep their height down. As i told you all before, were keeping one Snow Cap in veg to mother for the next run, so she's in my closet under the 6 bulb T5 which has obviously been removed (along with the 8 bulb T5) to make room for the lovely HPS lights. As far as everything else, here's a few details...

*CO2*
Our CO2 turns on as soon as the lights switch on in the morning. It runs constantly for the first 2.5 hours and than turns off and on for 15 minute intervals for the next 7.5 hours. During the 15 minutes that the CO2 is off, the inline exhaust fan turns on to remove the stale, hot, old air.

*Air Movement*
Besides the old, stale, hot air getting removed by the inline fan, we also like to move air around in the tent to simulate natural breezes which help to strengthen branches and fatten them up. To do this, i hung our oscillating Air King fan and to avoid leaves twisting up due to wind burn, we leave it on its "low" setting and keep it on 24 hours.

And now for the fun stuff...






Here's a shot of our CO2 valve in nice working order giving our plants the power to get nice and fat.






Our Snow Cap mother getting nice and bushy in her new home.






Wider view of our mother, her dedicated T5 and a small fan to make her dance.






View from the front right corner of the tent. Plants are now spread out, shortest plants in the middle of the tent to take advantage of the crossing lights so they can catch up to the rest. Also notice the oscillating fan in the back middle of the tent.






Another shot of the above view.






Here's a shot of the whole inside. We start the lights high and drop them a few inches every couple days. Starting high with lights will avoid lumen shock and lowering them eventually will decrease stretch.






Overview of the left tray.






Overview of the right tray.






Just about ready to fill out this tent.






Left tray from right side.






Our Super Silver Haze with plenty of room to grow.






My LST'd Snow Cap contestant for _Battle Of The Buds_ getting ready to grow 6-7 solid colas.






My LST'd Hindu Skunk. Definitely the lowest profile of all the Hindus. She's super bushy with a good 3-4 heads in direct light.






Watuptho's massive beastly Super Cropped Snow Cap.






Here's Lil Miss Master Bubba Kush. Definitely the most tempermental and smallest of all the plants. She seems to react to everything. Growing kush will definitely explain to you why its sold at a premium. Im sure 20 of these girls would be a bitch to grow for the first couple runs.


That about wraps this episode of _Growing with Funk & Watuptho_. Hope you all are enjoying the sights, learning a thing or two, and getting inspired to do it yourself. The next additions will be a O3 generator to further kill any smell once these girls start really pumping out some flowers and a trellis about 3 feet up to help stabilize the plants and to ensure that colas are getting plenty of light. As always, thanks for stopping by. Any suggestions, questions, critique, and rep is appreciated.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice you guys.. yall make a good team.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks man.

lowering the lights a few inches & feeding today. update coming later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

how old is the snowcap mother? how often and how many clones do you normally take?


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

Snow Cap mom is about 8 weeks old. This will be the first time weve ever take clones. We'll take clones every 3 weeks so we can veg for 4-5 weeks in a 4'x4' tent while we flower in the 5'x10' at the same time so we can cut out veg time and crop out every 7-8 weeks.

we'll only take what we need, seeing as how were only doing 16 plants per grow, we'll probably take 20 clones everytime and pick the best 16 to go into flower...the others will probably get tossed or given away.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

have u every considered trying a soil version of https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html

and she is very nice for 8 weeks!


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> have u every considered trying a soil version of https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html
> 
> and she is very nice for 8 weeks!



never seen that one, the model we'll most likely follow when we upgrade to a 10'x10' and go perpetual will be closer to this:

Al B. Fuct's harvest a pound every 2 weeks perpetual grow

clones are rooted for a week then put right into flower and lollipopped so theyre all single cola plants


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

yes yes, i am a fan of that set up as well. i know one thing if your gonna lollipop u gotta do it at the right time, also every strain does not respond well to lollipopping, i would test a few of each strain to see how it goes before converting to that growing style with all of em.


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

loved ur grow mate...n definately lukin frwrd fr that yield... 

grow wit power !


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes yes, i am a fan of that set up as well. i know one thing if your gonna lollipop u gotta do it at the right time, also every strain does not respond well to lollipopping, i would test a few of each strain to see how it goes before converting to that growing style with all of em.


Yeah, true. Im interested to see what we would pump out following that model...he was rocking 80 plants with 2000W, were probably leaning toward 80 plants with 4000-6000W...wonder if the extra wattage will make the yield jump up or if theres a limit we'd be able to pull from such small plants regardless of wattage.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

vairocks said:


> loved ur grow mate...n definately lukin frwrd fr that yield...
> 
> grow wit power !


appreciate it man. welcome to the show.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

yield will jump.. look what the sun does. but for that system also remember u will need large clones, Which means a large mommy(your well on your way) and if i was you i'd mix up light spectrum, like mh's x hps's . having both will be very beneficial. imagine the harvest job you guys are in for.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 28, 2010)

Watuptho gave the girls their first dose of Flowering nutes and bushmaster today. lights were lowered and the girls are looking amazing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

i have a bottle of bushmaster i have had for over a year, iv'e never usedit because the stuff on the label scare e off.
how do u use it, and does it work? iv'e used purplemaxx/snowstorm and it works great for the triches


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have a bottle of bushmaster i have had for over a year, iv'e never usedit because the stuff on the label scare e off.
> how do u use it, and does it work? iv'e used purplemaxx/snowstorm and it works great for the triches


yeah, its scary cause its essentially a plant poison, use too much and KAPUT, dead ladies. We've been told to only use it the first or second week of flowering depending on how much space you have to fill, always use under the recommended dosage (we go about half) and flush a day to a couple days later.


----------



## funkdocKT (Aug 29, 2010)

updates and pictures coming later.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 1, 2010)

*Flower Day 4-6 - 8/29-8/31*

Alright, been a few days since the last episode of _Growing With Funk & Watuptho_. The girls are looking great. They responded super well to their first dosage of flowering nutes. Other than that, gave em some straight water yesterday and lowered the lights yet again. Two days ago some asshole from Time Warner Cable was up in the telephone wires and accidentely knocked out power to our entire block for about an hour, hopefully that wasnt enough to hermie our ladies. I think we should be good though.

*Day 4*






The "peekaboo" view.






Starting to fill out now, probably put in the trelis this week.






Front view of the left tray.






Front view of right tray.






Birds eye view of the left tray.






Birds eye view of the right tray.






Super Silver Haze showing us the difference between Indicas and the stretchy characterstics of Sativas.






My LST'd Snow Cap.






Watuptho's Super Cropped Snow Cap.






The Master Bubba Kush girl.


*Day 6*






Looking mighty fine.






Overview of the left tray.






Overview of the right tray.






Its going down.






My LST'd Hindu Skunk starting to spread her wings.






Our Master Bubba Kush girl from a slightly different view.






Cant forget about the bushy bitch in the closet. Mama Snow Cap.


Thats gonna just about wrap it up for this episode. Lights and CO2 just flipped on. Today will wrap up week 1. 

1 down...7 to go.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

they should be fine, they are looking great as well.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah, they dont seem to be showing any stress from it...got a huge amount of growth last night.


----------



## cmango (Sep 1, 2010)

looks super good. im not sure if you already answered this but how much did all of your supplies run. for the vegging and flowering cycles...everything?


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 1, 2010)

cmango said:


> looks super good. im not sure if you already answered this but how much did all of your supplies run. for the vegging and flowering cycles...everything?


weve probably invested a little over $6,000 into the grow op including the set up, coco, plants & nutes. well worth it, should definitely pay for itself and more after this one run...next run should be 100% profit


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 1, 2010)

Watuptho scooped up the new OZN-1 O3 generator. House is gonna smell like a hospital instead of a dispensary. Another testiment that a copious amount of quality medicine can be grown completely under the radar as long youre ready to take the measures necessary to do so...measures being:

1) *NEVER* steal your electricity. Pay your bill. Whatever you pay will come back 10x fold upon cropping out.

2) Mask your scent. Carbon Filter, O3, etc. Be mindful of neighbors.

3) Shhhhhhhh. Loose lips sink ships. Enough Said.


----------



## Shayden (Sep 1, 2010)

Man nice grow! I love it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

very nice... copious, nice word


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 2, 2010)

This thing is amazing. Our house smells like it just rained. OZN-1 FTW.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

the whole house..


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 2, 2010)

man i love it good luck with that


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the whole house..


yup...the OZN-1 can cover a 5500 sq/ft building...we only have 1000 sq/ft max so this thing is handling business.



okayimreloaded said:


> man i love it good luck with that


thanks man...should be starting to see some pretty flowers soon...stick around for the ride.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

do you know how many watts your actual grow and components are?


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats one hell of a setup. I cant lie and say I'm not jealous! Growing only for myself I realize it would be overkill though.


----------



## dankcali (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a thought, but wouldn't it be better to have the carbon filter above the lights? CO2 is much lighter and normally the coolest thing in the room. It seems that having the filter below the lights would suck out the cool CO2 enriched air, instead of the hot air that rises to the top of your tent. Well like I said, just a thought.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 2, 2010)

dankcali said:


> Just a thought, but wouldn't it be better to have the carbon filter above the lights? CO2 is much lighter and normally the coolest thing in the room. It seems that having the filter below the lights would suck out the cool CO2 enriched air, instead of the hot air that rises to the top of your tent. Well like I said, just a thought.


yeah, very good point...one weve definitely thought of. Unfortunately sometimes the best laid plans just arent possible. The Carbon Filter is too heavy for the tent so we had to make due and just set it up as you see it. In order to keep from "sucking out the cool CO2 enriched air", as you so eloquently put it, the fan/filter is off (its on timers) when the CO2 is on and vice versa as i explained in earlier posts.

Problem Solved.


Anyways...girls got their dosage of Bushmasters today to keep em from growing to the top of the tent and am gonna flush it out tonight. Lowered the lights a tad again. Other than that, the ladies are looking great.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 2, 2010)

What kinda tent is it? If its a Homebox grow lab they can support up to 100lbs. I hung a 550cfm filter, a magnum xxxl hood and a 6" vortex fan no problem in mine, but I did use a Phresh filter which are much lighter than Can/EcoPlus for the same cfm. Maybe consider a lighter filter that will accomplish your needs when you replace your current one.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah, we dont really have a problem with how it is for now. working just fine.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 3, 2010)

Girls are looking good...got some great growth last night, these 1000Wers really get shit pumping. Trellis going in and the lights are being lowered a tad today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

trellis, Whoa.. this is gonna be huge


----------



## watuptho (Sep 5, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> What kinda tent is it? If its a Homebox grow lab they can support up to 100lbs. I hung a 550cfm filter, a magnum xxxl hood and a 6" vortex fan no problem in mine, but I did use a Phresh filter which are much lighter than Can/EcoPlus for the same cfm. Maybe consider a lighter filter that will accomplish your needs when you replace your current one.


Noted and I'm just not comfortable hanging something that heavy above my babies to be the one percent who found out the tent couldn't support the weight, better safe than sorry. we got an extra filter up north its a 6in i believe, its smaller and lighter. funkdoc hung the fan in his old tent the only concern is if the smaller one will sufficiently scrub the air clean as well as a long drive to go get it. But if it works we will remove the the larger one to free up some space. plus we still need to see how awesome the o3 generator will work in conjuction with the filter. definitely gonna let everyone know if it's as great as the guys at the store told me

i appreciate dankcali's input and agree hanging it higher would be better for airflow but sometimes you gotta play the ball as it lies improvement will continually be strived for as each new cycle comes.
as always opinions and suggestions are much appreciated hope this is helping some of you guys out there


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice grow going on here. The entire Advaned Nutrient line...well, I'll be damned. And people have been telling me I have a lot of nutes, hah!

I can tell you guys have everything handled, but if you guys want any info to soak up and do what you want with, I can throw you a link to my grow because I'm growing with the entire arsenal of nutrients that a friend of mine, a 10 year + grower / hydroponic owner recommends and uses, having tested the products side-by-side. So far it's been amazing for me, and it'd definitely save you money in the future. And I / he uses coco as well.

Now, I know your guys' plants look really good right now anyhow, and it's interesting to watch the entire AN line at work, but yeah, I spent a lot of time talking to this guy about nutrients and how / when to use them and why, and I just want to kick the info to some others that can use it.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice and healthy bro,


----------



## Korhash (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice setup and grow. can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 8, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Nice grow going on here. The entire Advaned Nutrient line...well, I'll be damned. And people have been telling me I have a lot of nutes, hah!
> 
> I can tell you guys have everything handled, but if you guys want any info to soak up and do what you want with, I can throw you a link to my grow because I'm growing with the entire arsenal of nutrients that a friend of mine, a 10 year + grower / hydroponic owner recommends and uses, having tested the products side-by-side. So far it's been amazing for me, and it'd definitely save you money in the future. And I / he uses coco as well.
> 
> Now, I know your guys' plants look really good right now anyhow, and it's interesting to watch the entire AN line at work, but yeah, I spent a lot of time talking to this guy about nutrients and how / when to use them and why, and I just want to kick the info to some others that can use it.


Thanks man...yeah, feel free to drop us that link. A grower we know and respect has been using Cutting Edge for the last couple grows and highly suggests we make the switch...what brand are you using?




BlackRoses said:


> Nice and healthy bro





Korhash said:


> Nice setup and grow. can't wait to see the final results.


Thanks! Everyone's budding now. Uploading pics and will update in a few minutes.


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 8, 2010)

funkdocKT said:


> Thanks man...yeah, feel free to drop us that link. A grower we know and respect has been using Cutting Edge for the last couple grows and highly suggests we make the switch...what brand are you using?


I'm using the Canna line but with other stuff. Here's the link: 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357870-third-grow-first-journal-purple.html

Title is a little misleading, but there's some good nutrient info in there. I think on page 2 is a little paint drawing I did that has the nutes and when to use them.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 9, 2010)

*Flower Day 14 - 9/8*

Alright, its been awile since updating this thing but weve been getting some great budsites and growth over the last week. Plants are loving the new food theyve been getting and have been responding really well. The Master Bubba just started showing flowers so im sure she'll be a little behind the rest (probably closer to mid-week 9 or week 10), but besides her, everything else has crazy flowers going. We rearranged the placement of the plants, so the left and right trays arent the same as the last pictures. Here we go...






The full tent in all her glory.






Left tray getting her grow on.






Right tray doing her thing.






Nice pretty Hindu Skunk flower.






Grape Ape budding.






A very healthy and happy Grape Ape, staked and stacked.






Another Hindu Skunk with multiple fat bud sites.






Light view.






Right tray from the left.






Front view of the right tray. Notice the Super Silver Haze who's taller and stringy-er than everyone else...definitely getting her sativa on.






Front view of everything...including my big ass big toe nail.






Budsites, budsites, budsites.






...and even more budsites, budsites, budsites.


Thats gonna wrap this edition of _Growing With Funk & Watuptho_. The OZN-1 is still working great, our Snow Cap mother is still on point, and the _Battle Of The Buds_ is shaping up to be a pretty close race. Until the next time, peeeeaaaacccceeee.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 10, 2010)

The gals are looking on point today...BOOM.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

awesome, what times are your lights set for?


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 10, 2010)

We got em set from 8am-8pm


----------



## 303 (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice setup. Doing it the right way. Whats your best advice to fight gnats? Thanks!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

i use neem oil, but there is better stuff im sure funk n watuptho got some better stuff, if they ever have problems.


----------



## Imaulle (Sep 11, 2010)

very nice setup. very clean.


Where can I get some watering tubes like that? I want to setup something similar so I can just pour some water into a huge tank and it will water all of my plants without me even needing to go into the flower room lol


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 11, 2010)

303 said:


> Very nice setup. Doing it the right way. Whats your best advice to fight gnats? Thanks!!


We dip all our clones in Neem Oil to kill any possible gnats & spider mites in the plants before we put them in pots. After that, if we start seeing gnats, there's a product called "Go-Gnats", which is basically cedar oil, that we mix into our food & it does a good job of killing them off. Another simple solution is to go get some playground sand & put a layer of it at the top of your pots. The gnats won't be able to dig thru the sand & will die before ever hitting the surface, set back of this method is that your plant's roots won't receive as much oxygen as a result.


----------



## funkdocKT (Sep 11, 2010)

Imaulle said:


> very nice setup. very clean.
> 
> 
> Where can I get some watering tubes like that? I want to setup something similar so I can just pour some water into a huge tank and it will water all of my plants without me even needing to go into the flower room lol


You can pick up similar tubing/pump at any well stocked hydro store or any hardware store (homedepot) will have them. You will still have to mix nutes everytime so it's not completely automated, just makes it so you don't have to water every plant individually. To be honest, we took the tubing out after the first week. Mold under the tubing from run off water could have been a problem, and a clean/sterile growroom is always objective #1. Also, if you are gonna set up something like this, you don't have to use the rubber tubing, PVC works great too.


----------



## hoMegrowN"/ (Sep 12, 2010)

Clean setup...
Sitting back for this one


----------



## watuptho (Oct 4, 2010)

here's a snapshot from today. We'll take some more tomorrow just been real busy lately. Looking like harvest time will be around oct 14-16. Can't wait!


----------



## 303 (Oct 4, 2010)

watuptho said:


> View attachment 1192847
> here's a snapshot from today. We'll take some more tomorrow just been real busy lately. Looking like harvest time will be around oct 14-16. Can't wait!


 Simply Righteous!


----------



## watuptho (Oct 4, 2010)

Alright so a recap since sept 10.
-We got spider mites. We killed them all successfully with SNS spray, large amount of CO2 over two consecutive nights, and then a Bomb the following night in the tent. Haven't seen them since.
-The bud sites are beginning to swell up and gain size.
- They're looking as if they'll be ready sooner than the 21 by a week and half or so. I checked with the 30x mag lens and the tiny tri's where already turning a milkishy complexion on the grape apes and hindu skunks.
-Needed to stalk several branches due to increase in size of nugs.

This Wednesday we will use final flush on them. Next week will only be distilled water before harvesting. Enjoy the pics I just put them to bed


----------



## Lowphat (Oct 5, 2010)

Great garden!

Peace

Low


----------



## 303 (Oct 5, 2010)

watuptho said:


> Alright so a recap since sept 10.
> -We got spider mites. We killed them all successfully with SNS spray, large amount of CO2 over two consecutive nights, and then a Bomb the following night in the tent. Haven't seen them since.
> -The bud sites are beginning to swell up and gain size.
> - They're looking as if they'll be ready sooner than the 21 by a week and half or so. I checked with the 30x mag lens and the tiny tri's where already turning a milkishy complexion on the grape apes and hindu skunks.
> ...


 PIC 4 theres a really tall one, which strain is that? Are any these photos the grape ape? Also, what is SNS spray and what bug bomb is safe while in flower? Looking great! What day of flower are you in right now?


----------



## watuptho (Oct 5, 2010)

-Pic 4 is the super silver haze
-Pic 2, 3, 6, 8 have shots of the Grape Apes
-SNS Siera natural sciences 217tm patent pending. all natural spider mite spray safe to use late into flowering, I was told all the way up to flushing if needed. I forgot the bomb name but it was spider mite specific and it cost me $22, when i go back to the store I'll get the name for you. The bomb should NOT be used in the last four weeks of flowering. After the bombing I haven't seen any mites since.
-As of today October 5 its day 53 of flowering.

Just gave them final flush today and they'll only be receiving water from here on out. The Grape Apes (7) and the SSH (1) have definitely matured faster and we'll chop them Around Oct. 14-16. The remaining sno cap (2), hindu skunk (5) and master bubba kush (1) look like they're a few days behind will get the axe around October 18. This is based on the color of the trich's as of right now


----------



## 303 (Oct 6, 2010)

watuptho said:


> -Pic 4 is the super silver haze
> -Pic 2, 3, 6, 8 have shots of the Grape Apes
> -SNS Siera natural sciences 217tm patent pending. all natural spider mite spray safe to use late into flowering, I was told all the way up to flushing if needed. I forgot the bomb name but it was spider mite specific and it cost me $22, when i go back to the store I'll get the name for you. The bomb should NOT be used in the last four weeks of flowering. After the bombing I haven't seen any mites since.
> -As of today October 5 its day 53 of flowering.
> ...


 The bomb didn't fuck with your plants?


----------



## watuptho (Oct 6, 2010)

303 said:


> The bomb didn't fuck with your plants?


It's plant safe, but as you can see in the pics Funkdock pointed it almost directly facing the snowcap and it burned two small stalks. Had he not done that they all would have been fine.
Point being don't aim directly at your plants and you're good to go. It should be your last resort if neem oil and SNS don't work


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys great grow here. I am wondering if you are picking up any extra heat issues on light 2+3 on the chain of suction? I mean the hot air dragged from light one has to pass over fitting 2 and 3 and wondered if you had any issues. I'm sure you are aware of wanting to pull air over the bulb and past the fitting, in your case the daisy chain eludes that. Just wondering?


----------



## digger909 (Dec 2, 2010)

hey guys, i have been watching this grow with interest. i notice you not posted for a while? 

hope everythings gone smoothly and you're just busy trimming! 

what was the total yield in the end?


----------



## watuptho (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys long time sorry. Been super busy expanding. Anyway total was 2lbs. Co2 wasn't fully used. Currently I have taken down one light and have 39 1.5 gallons and 1 mother 3 gal that are two weeks out and it's looking like I'll beat two lbs with 1000w less. I'll update pics later this week. Thanks for stooping bye


----------



## dankog (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm curious--did you feel the LST or the super cropping work out better for you, in terms of yield?

Congrats on the harvest


----------



## profgerbik (Dec 31, 2010)

oh man i dream of a setup like that, that is killer 6gs, damn i need to start saving money :/ i smoke too much of my own product..


----------



## dankog (Dec 31, 2010)

Did the OZN-1 work out for you, and would you feel it would be safe for an apartment? I'm thinking about getting one for a two bedroom apartment--do you think that it would be safe to use there?

If it's safe, then I'll probably go with it--I'm trying to avoid as many problems before they become problems


----------



## watuptho (Jan 2, 2011)

dankog said:


> I'm curious--did you feel the LST or the super cropping work out better for you, in terms of yield?
> 
> Congrats on the harvest


In this particular case it didn't the kush plant which i did nothing to yielded the most around 75g. With the second grow I opted for single cola'd plants that were lolliped. I'll find out when I harvest in 14 days.


----------



## watuptho (Jan 2, 2011)

dankog said:


> Did the OZN-1 work out for you, and would you feel it would be safe for an apartment? I'm thinking about getting one for a two bedroom apartment--do you think that it would be safe to use there?
> 
> If it's safe, then I'll probably go with it--I'm trying to avoid as many problems before they become problems


 Dude it works amazingly. Youll only need it your last few weeks of harvest and trimming. But trimming will pretty much reak no matter what you have. I feel that one for a two bedroom apartment would be fine. Seeing as how the highest levels of ozone would be in the grow room, if you feel light headed and get dry mouth that means your o3 levels are too high.


----------



## watuptho (Jan 2, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Hi guys great grow here. I am wondering if you are picking up any extra heat issues on light 2+3 on the chain of suction? I mean the hot air dragged from light one has to pass over fitting 2 and 3 and wondered if you had any issues. I'm sure you are aware of wanting to pull air over the bulb and past the fitting, in your case the daisy chain eludes that. Just wondering?


The heat was an issue with three lights which is why I took the middle out and I'm putting it in a separate 4x4 to maximize my lights. With two lights via an 8in my temp never goes over 79 degrees and my light hoods are safe to the touch.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent - I really like your setup  How much did the tent,lights, O-zone generator, Co2 and the rest of your equipment cost in total? I know it'll be worth it after your 1st harvest its profit all the way!  Do you have an in-line fan on your intake or does the lighting/out take Carbon Filter just pull air through passivly at a steady rate? I thought I'd mention it...You say your using an O-Zone Generator..As I'am sure your aware the smell they create whilst purifying the "grow smells" is simarlar to an electrical rain storm  I feel I should mention though that although they work great and are used in old peoples homes and certain hospitals they are also renouned for causing CANCER (not cool)!!! If you are happy with the presummed non GANJE. smell an open window and oscillating fan in the room the tent is in will relieve the Cancerous build up and also stop residue from condensating on your windows  If you have covered this my oppologies.

I see you have covered Co2 for better growth..Have you considered UV-B lighting for a THC boost at the end 2 week stage before lights off and Harvest? I have spoken with a couple of other RIU Members (Daniels & jsgamber) and we're all including this new recommendation in our grows. Have you considered Hydro/DWC or do you just prefer Soil? - STELTHY


----------



## watuptho (Jan 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Excellent - I really like your setup  How much did the tent,lights, O-zone generator, Co2 and the rest of your equipment cost in total? I know it'll be worth it after your 1st harvest its profit all the way!  Do you have a in-line fan on your intake or does the lighting/out take Carbon Filter just pull air through passivly at a steady rate? I tought I'd mention it...You say your using an O-Zone Generator..As I'am sure your aware the smell they create whilst purifying the "grow smells" is simarlar to an electrical rain storm  I feel I should mention though that although they work great and are used in old peoples home and certain hospitals they are also renouned for causing CANCER (not cool)!!! If you are happy with the presummed non GANJE. smell an open window and oscillating fan in the room the tent is in will relieve the Cancerous build up and also stop residue from condensating on your windows  If you have covered this my oppologies.
> 
> 
> I see you have covered Co2 for better growth..Have you considered UV-B lighting for a THC boost at the end 2 week stage before lights off and Harvest? I have spoken with a couple of other RIU Members (Daniels & ) and we're all including this new recommendation in our grows. Have you considered Hydro/DWC or do you just prefer Soil? - STELTHY


Roughly $5500 if you shop carefully that number could probably drop to $4500. 8in inline pulling air from inside tent thru filter then thru lights. Temp doesnt get over 79 degrees and the fan is on a variable around 75%. I did a lot of research on the ozn-1 and am aware of issues with it. i keep mine in the back with the tent where i have circulation coming from the garage to help dissipate the smell. Also that electric rain doesn't permeate throughout the house and I only use it the last few weeks of harvest. Yes the UV-B does intrigue me and I'll be researching it more. That's definitely something I'll be purchasing for the next grow, those last couple weeks are so vital and anything that could enhance my THC levels is worth trying. 
I love the hydro process but felt I should get comfortable with coco soil for several harvest before I challenge myself more. Also, I'm a little old school in the fact that I prefer the taste of soil grown buds vs hydro. I'm setting up an additional 4x4 tent for my third 1000W light and hydro is something I'd like to experiment with in there. So back to the cervantes book I go to properly understand a good hydro setup, right now I'm leaning to a flood and drain system for starters.


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 7, 2011)

just found your thread - nice set up clean grow  well done dudes

just a point i wanna make : 0.5g of dried bud per watt used per month is a pretty standard guide to getting our moneys worth

so a 2 month grow with 3000w should yeild about 6 and a half pounds if my maths is right

again excuse the maths but u have achieved 0.15g per watt!!


now i realise your space is limited, so i guess my point is this: couldnt same results be achieved from 1x 1000w - imo 3000w is over kill for 20 plants

im not looking to slate u guys and the quality must be top but u using an extra $60 electric per month thats not really adding much?
and i seen u shot down all the lame posts and ideas pretty quick - so if i misunderstood anything - apologies

keep up the growing love to hear how the expansion is going


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 7, 2011)

fst'ing i think thats the one where people kick the living shit out of their plants - inducing stress for them to grow stronger


----------



## watuptho (Jan 10, 2011)

buddwasher said:


> just found your thread - nice set up clean grow  well done dudes
> 
> just a point i wanna make : 0.5g of dried bud per watt used per month is a pretty standard guide to getting our moneys worth
> 
> ...


Look back a page or two. Took out one 1000w and put it in a 5x5 with 12 skywalkers in 3gallons. The temp is much beter and the increased space is giving me better sq footage for my lights. My goal is to get a pound a light consistently.

I'm halfway thru harvesting 39 plants in 1&1/2 gallons with 2 1000watt lights today and I currently have around 400 grams so this method is much better for me and I got full proper usage out of my co2 system this time.

I expanded to help out one of my buds looking for a new hobby. We made our tent this time out of steel and tarps it's about 6x11 but what I like better is the height of it; it's almost as tall as the ceiling. The extra room Is amazing. There are two 1000watts in the tent and we have a separate veg tent with a t5 4x6. I set up three og strains 7 blackberry og, 7 fire og, and 7 platinum og. This time I vegged for 6weeks they just went to flower Jan 3 and I can't wait till they're done they look amazing and this time I left them all as single colas lollipopped up to the 18in mark

Well thanks for stopping by guys I'll post pics of the finished harvest later and let you guys know the full weight. I'm hoping to get over one and a half pounds mind everyone I only vegged for 12 days. I'm giving my crusted scissors and fingers a joint break to watch these O ducks work the sorry tigers!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

thats whutup.. where is the funk doc'


----------



## WvMade (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice op man your gonna have alot of dank bud on your hands


----------

